# Computer Time keeps changing back!



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

I reset the time on my computer (operating system Windows ME). Now it keeps resetting itself to the previous time! (I even unchecked the box that says automatic update, BUT, it STILL does it!)

How do I fix this? :shrug: 

THANKS for any help!
Bruce


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Your computer doesn't know that the start of daylight savings time changed this year. I don't believe that Microsoft has a patch for ME, but here is an unofficial patch that should work:

http://www.intelliadmin.com/DaylightSavingNotice.asp?File=DaylightSavingFix98.exe

For users who have a supported Windows version, you should use the Microsoft patch:

http://support.microsoft.com/dst2007


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

The odd thing is, my computer reset itself. I thought I was going to have to come here asking for instructions (I looked in advance for the option to change it but couldn't find it). But I didn't have to, because it reset itself. How did it know? :shrug:


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

It did so because you have a supported OS that has auto updates turned on?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

WindowOrMirror said:


> It did so because you have a supported OS that has auto updates turned on?


 Yes, I do. But did microsoft do an update for that?


........Just checked in my time control window thing. It has an option for synchronizing with an Internet Time Server. Whatever that is. It's turned on so I assume that must be how it happened.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

that's not how it happened. My guess is that your Windows OS (XP?) has auto updates turned on. And yes, MS did an update for that for XP. There are also updates for win2k, 2k3 etc, but those were more manual.

R


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

WindowOrMirror said:


> that's not how it happened. My guess is that your Windows OS (XP?) has auto updates turned on. And yes, MS did an update for that for XP. There are also updates for win2k, 2k3 etc, but those were more manual.
> 
> R


 Yes, I have XP. I didn't know MS did the update.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes MS did an update for this, that is why us with XP-SP2 all clocks were set automatically, without going in and making it so. i would think Windows 2,000 also had this same update come through, as with auto updates on you may never have known it came through. So this maybe was an update that didn't need to have the machine turn off to install etc. Many updates are like that. Just look at your virus protection there are very few times if any you have to Restart for them to get on the machine. And you never know when those come in either. At least for Norton I hardly ever "see" the updates but I know they have been.
And for Windows Vista No need to do anything as it was already patched


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

In fact, I theorize that MS came UP with this stupid idea in the first place... and will make money on the deal. Yes I believe that the government is stupid enough to think this up, just not technically adept enough.

R


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Junkmanme said:


> I reset the time on my computer (operating system Windows ME). Now it keeps resetting itself to the previous time! (I even unchecked the box that says automatic update, BUT, it STILL does it!)
> 
> How do I fix this? :shrug:
> 
> ...


This is probably just a glitch in Windows ME.. (isn't it wonderful?  ) I have read in posts from about a month ago, and it looks like you're migrating to xp? If you do, you will love your pc 100% more!!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i wonder if unplugging and removing the battery would help. the machine would eventually lose the current time and you would have to set it manually. just a thought.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

MELOC said:


> i wonder if unplugging and removing the battery would help. the machine would eventually lose the current time and you would have to set it manually. just a thought.


 Yes, this is a good idea, I never even thought of it!!


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for ALL the replies!

I followed NEVADA's suggestion and that fixed the problem!

The HELP is MUCH APPRECIATED!
Bruce


----------

